# Arret de lecture et plus de flux photos



## jean luc 008 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous

Depuis quelques  jours j ai pleins de problèmes avec mon apple TV 3 et iTunes 11.

1 Je n ai plus accès a mon flux photos ( malgré le partage de mon mac effectif ) mon apple Tv me demande de donner mon mot de passe ( qu il refuse) pourtant mon flux photo fonctionne parfaitement avec mon mac , ipad et iPhone...

2 en mode écoute de ma musique sur mon appleTv après 20 minutes environ arrêt de la lecture. Je suis obligé d appuyer sur lecture et tout redémarre ...

Je ne sais pas si tout ceci est du aux dernières mises a jour mais j ai ce système depuis plusieurs années et je n ai jamais eu de problèmes 

Merci si quelqu'un a des infos...


----------



## AOSTE (11 Décembre 2012)

Meme probleme depuis la mise a jour de l'APPLE TV et de Itunes. Apres avoir mis sur arrêt le mac et débrancher l'apple tv le flux est revenu toutefois arret l'arrêt de lecture persiste.


----------

